# Buffer Adventure



## gideonpepys (Sep 16, 2011)

I am just about a week away from completing _Island at the Axis of the World_.  Fantastic adventure, but - for me and my group at any rate - pretty fast-moving.

Wondered if anyone had any suggestions for a short, investigative buffer adventure that I could use between _Island_ and _Dying Skyseer_?


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I was worried about that. The second adventure is MUCH longer, but it's not ready quite yet. 

Here's a snippet that might provide some ideas.



> [[Sidebar]]
> Meanwhile in the News
> The adventure already has a lot going on, but if you want to give a little extra life to the city of Flint, you can occasionally drop mentions of the following current events. People murmur about these in cafes, gossip on the streets, or read about them in papers. Only a few have even a tangential connection to this adventure’s plot. You might spin some of these into side quests, but be careful that your players don’t latch onto the wrong ones and run off chasing red herrings.
> 
> ...




If you'd rather go for something published, . . . well, are you running it for 4e or Pathfinder?


----------



## benfromidaho (Sep 17, 2011)

I love those snippets, and I may just go with that, but I'd love to hear a suggestion for Pathfinder!


----------



## gideonpepys (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm running the adventure for 4E.  A published short adventure would be ideal, but I'm not aversed to a bit of work!

Thanks for the list of ideas.  Does the Ragman appear later, or remain an enigma throughout the series?  

I think having a 'buffer' adventure will work nicely if I make it  completely irrelevant to the series as a whole: illustrating what  day-to-day missions can be like in the RHC, and different enough not to  create confusion when the PCs finally return to the main adventure.  (They've already had one such mission into the bayous near Flint.)

Not to sound impatient, but how many such buffer sessions do you think I'll need?


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 17, 2011)

Our target is to release at the end of the month. Honestly, we might slip by a week. Completely my bad, since I waited too long to sketch out the maps we need to send off for cartography.

If you need, I'm willing to send along the draft text of the adventure to you, and the hand-sketched maps if you really want to get started.

Otherwise, the Rag Man was intentionally designed as a mystery that is not tied to the main plot, so you can use it whenever you need it.


----------



## gideonpepys (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. I'd very much appreciate the forward-planning a sneak-peak at the adventure text would grant me, and I look forward to reading it.  (You have my email details, I think.)

The Ragman is a great idea.  Every industrializing slum needs its own Jack-the-Ripper-style murder mystery.  Preferably unsolved...


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Though no where near the quality, the Elusive Foe adventure for Pathfinder is surprisingly easy to wrap around the 1st adventure.


----------

